# Why did no one warn me?!



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, after days of having the WORST constipation of my life, I googled and found out that it's totally normal to have this symptom.

I told the nurses several times that I was starting to feel this, and have a history of IBS, and no one warned me!   I now read that a lot of women start Fybrogel or similar straight away. I wish I had known!

Anyone got any tips or advice? Atm I'm on Lactolose (pharmasist and nurse said is ok), Fybrogel, and I'm eating bran flakes! 

I don't really want to continue to Lactolose, on the wrapper it says take caution in the first 3 months of pregnancy, although I was told it is ok, but if I don't take it atm I'm confined to bed with horrific stabbing pains and I just can't go  

I'm guessing it is worse for me as I have this as a symptom of IBS when it's playing up?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi mrs jones,

dont worry, i've had to take fybogel and lactulose all the way through all my pregnancies. constipation runs in my family anyway, and pregnancy just exercabates that problem. all the boys were fine. on the lactulose front though i wouldnt if you can help it, take the 3 capfuls a day. i tried once, my god not a pleasant experience. after that i stuck to 10ml a day througout the whole pregnancies.

you'll be fine  

xxxx


----------



## meemoo123 (Dec 10, 2012)

I had really bad constipation after EC and I drank 2 glasses of prune juice a day for 2 days and that really helped alot. X


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

I have ibs and it always flares during treatments. Drink lots of water and if you feel up to it go for a gentle. Lightly massage your lower abdo. Hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

And if all the above doesn't work might be worth getting a glycerol suppository from the pharmacy, but I'm sure all the above will work.


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya,
I have IBS and always take Lactulose during my treatments. I wasn't told either and was in so much pain with my 1st ICSI. I found my IBS actually improved once I was pregnant (after 12 weeks). I also lived on prune juice and weetabix!! ;-)


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the messages  

I just can't face drinking prune juice, although I have some sitting waiting in the fridge for when I can bring myself to lol!!

Can't have bran flakes anymore - day before yesterday I was halway through my second bowl of the day when all of a sudden the smell overwhelmed me and I felt sick - can't face them now!

I've got down to one cap a day of the lactolose (was on two) and one Fybrogel drink. Still uncomfortable, but at least I'm up and about now! So glad I'm off work atm!!

lizbdawnp - What's a glycerol suppository? I mean, I know what a suppository is, is it specifically stronger to get everything out, so to speak?!


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey no it's just a normal suppository sorry I'm a nurse so always say it in a long winded way. It's a very basic one, it just helps soften things and stimulates the bowel to move. Very gently and quick xxx


----------



## Crewgirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Mrs Jones,

I've suffered with constipation on and off my whole life, regardless of my diet! If you can't face prunes then go for pears! They have to be conference pears. Eat about 4 in a day and next day you should see some movement! 
Works for me so it might work for you so you can keep off the lactolose! X


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

lizbdawnp - ah, ok. Don't like the sound of that tbh lol

Crewgirl - thanks for the tip! I like pears, hubby is going to get me some


----------

